# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  Riaddebito spese a Cliente UE

## PRANGIUSC

Secondo voi, se una ditta italiana ha sostenuto dei costi per un evento pubblicitario sostenuto in Italia oltre che per fitto uffici che riaddebita ad un cliente UE di cui è agente, come va trattata dal punto di vista IVA?
E' giusto indicare la dicitura N.I. art. 7ter oppure come penso è Fuori campo Iva trattandosi di una semplice movimentazione finanziaria?
Grazie per la collaborazione.

----------


## forstmeier

> Secondo voi, se una ditta italiana ha sostenuto dei costi per un evento pubblicitario sostenuto in Italia oltre che per fitto uffici che riaddebita ad un cliente UE di cui è agente, come va trattata dal punto di vista IVA?
> E' giusto indicare la dicitura N.I. art. 7ter oppure come penso è Fuori campo Iva trattandosi di una semplice movimentazione finanziaria?
> Grazie per la collaborazione.

   

> oltre che per fitto uffici

  E' comunque Servizio !  (le tasse si pagano o di qua o di là - sempre) 
Tenga presente una norma che spesso viene dimenticata.
Controlli bene dall'altra parte se per caso questo tipo di servizio è escluso in quanto la controparte, se escluso, non dichiara Intrastat, Lei invece si. Questo  pasticcio può causare un semplice controllo da parte della dogana. Niente di grava ma meglio evitare.
Questo è un punto piuttosto fastidioso, ereditato con i Servizi. 
Se nel paese del committene questo servizio è "esente" devono spiegarlo in modo comprensibile citando la fonte. 
saluti,

----------


## alexi82

> Secondo voi, se una ditta italiana ha sostenuto dei costi per un evento pubblicitario sostenuto in Italia oltre che per fitto uffici che riaddebita ad un cliente UE di cui è agente, come va trattata dal punto di vista IVA?
> E' giusto indicare la dicitura N.I. art. 7ter oppure come penso è Fuori campo Iva trattandosi di una semplice movimentazione finanziaria?
> Grazie per la collaborazione.

  Ho un problema simile...Devo riaddebitare a un fornitore cee i costi dell'albergo che ho sostenuto per i suoi operai qui in italia.. Il commercialista mi ha confermato che devo fatturare senza iva con N.I. art.7ter e poi fare autofattura.. Il mio dubbio invece è uno, probabilmente stupido, devo fargli fattura considerando l'imponibile del costo albergo o il totale con iva?
Grazie a chi mi saprà dare una mano!

----------


## forstmeier

> Ho un problema simile...Devo riaddebitare a un fornitore cee i costi dell'albergo che ho sostenuto per i suoi operai qui in italia.. Il commercialista mi ha confermato che devo fatturare senza iva con N.I. art.7ter e poi fare autofattura.. Il mio dubbio invece è uno, probabilmente stupido, devo fargli fattura considerando l'imponibile del costo albergo o il totale con iva?
> Grazie a chi mi saprà dare una mano!

  Trattasi di una delle poche deroge.
Si applica l'Iva del paese in cui l' albergo e' situato. 
(Penso che il fornitore estero potrebbe richiedere il rimborso Iva) 
Che lo paga lui direttamente o lei per conto non cambia niente. 
saluti,
.

----------


## alexi82

> Trattasi di una delle poche deroge.
> Si applica l'Iva del paese in cui l' albergo e' situato. 
> (Penso che il fornitore estero potrebbe richiedere il rimborso Iva) 
> Che lo paga lui direttamente o lei per conto non cambia niente. 
> saluti,
> .

  Anche io pensavo si applicasse l'iva dove è situato l'albergo, però noi non siamo albergatori facciamo tutt'altro quindi essendo solo una fattura di rimborso spese forse rientra nelle prestazioni generiche e quindi per questo il commercialista mi ha detto che è non imponibile iva art. 7 ter... Altra domanda, la fattura di rimborso dovrebbe avere come totale se non applico l'iva il totale imponibile delle fatture relative all'albergo e non il totale fatture con iva giusto?

----------


## forstmeier

> Anche io pensavo si applicasse l'iva dove è situato l'albergo, però noi non siamo albergatori facciamo tutt'altro quindi essendo solo una fattura di rimborso spese forse rientra nelle prestazioni generiche e quindi per questo il commercialista mi ha detto che è non imponibile iva art. 7 ter... Altra domanda, la fattura di rimborso dovrebbe avere come totale se non applico l'iva il totale imponibile delle fatture relative all'albergo e non il totale fatture con iva giusto?

   

> Si applica l'Iva del paese in cui l' albergo e' situato.

  *Non ho mica scritto che lei deve fatturare IVA su IVA !* 
Quindi lei fattura ......rifattura. 
Se vuole rifatturare senza Iva vorrà dire che se la paga! 
Nota:
Il commercialista ha ragione in parte. 
Infatti quante volte vuole pagare l'Iva.
Se l'Iva è una Tassa è anche vero che rappresenta un costo. 
L'unico servizio che lei ha reso è anticipare denaro ai suoi amici.   *'Rifatturare'.*  
saluti,
.

----------

